
DigitalOcean becomes the second largest hosting company in the world - tomkwok
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2015/05/01/digitalocean-becomes-the-second-largest-hosting-company-in-the-world.html
======
ksec
I "think" the numbers are inflated with the huge amount of $5 droplet.

I wonder what sort of numbers Linode are at.

